# Madone SL vs. Madone 120



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

I am considering either Madone SL or Madone 5.2 this year. I am worried that I will not like the SL on longer rides because of stiffness. I currently ride a Litespeed Arenberg, so I am afraid of going too stiff but would like something stiffer. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

*5.2*



WD11 said:


> I am considering either Madone SL or Madone 5.2 this year. I am worried that I will not like the SL on longer rides because of stiffness. I currently ride a Litespeed Arenberg, so I am afraid of going too stiff but would like something stiffer. Any opinions are appreciated.


Unless you're racing, stick with the 5.2...


----------



## Shadco (Aug 13, 2004)

WD11 said:


> I am considering either Madone SL or Madone 5.2 this year. I am worried that I will not like the SL on longer rides because of stiffness. I currently ride a Litespeed Arenberg, so I am afraid of going too stiff but would like something stiffer. Any opinions are appreciated.


Check out a Gunnar Roadie. I ride an arenberg and my Roadie frame will be in next wednesday.

Stiffer in the bottom bracket but still rides like silk.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

WD11 said:


> I am considering either Madone SL or Madone 5.2 this year. I am worried that I will not like the SL on longer rides because of stiffness. I currently ride a Litespeed Arenberg, so I am afraid of going too stiff but would like something stiffer. Any opinions are appreciated.


I don't know if you got your bike yet or not, but I contacted Trek and they said that the 5.2 is stiffer than the 5.2 SL. The SL is more "flexy". I rode both and I like the 5.2 SL ride better. It is stiff yet very smooth. I liked them both and it was a tough decision but I ended up ordering the SL cause it has the 10speed.


----------

